# What do you get ...



## Rips335iCoupe (Aug 1, 2007)

when you combine black kidney grills, black lower grills, and smoked out lights on a space grey 335i coupe???

Answer: HOTNESS!!!

Smoked out tail lights and aero lip in April ... just in time for May 3rd.

Come see the ultimate beast @ Bimmerfest 2008!! :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

You really want to avoid curb rash, don't you? :rofl:


----------



## astonrox (Sep 15, 2010)

what did you use to smoke those headlights? how does it effect visibility? thanks


----------

